# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  we will be in nyc for 9 days with our 2 kids  ages 18 and 14 who both like good food.  we would like to mix it up a little and find some less expensive, casual fun neighborhood places for a few nights

## stuart

we will be in nyc for 9 days with our 2 kids  ages 18 and 14 who both like good food.  we would like to mix it up a little and find some less expensive, casual fun neighborhood places for a few nights and lunches. We are good getting around so neighborhood is flexible  Suggestions?

----------


## KevinS

When I used to spend a lot of time in NYC I would often visit Da Nico, at 164 Mulberry St in what remains of Little Italy.  I took a lot of co-workers there, and they all enjoyed it.  In addition to the inside seating, Da Nico has a nice outside seating area that is off the street, in back of the storefronts next door.  I find the outside seating to be nicer than the typical tables-on-the-sideewalk setup.  You can find more information and their menus on their website at http://danicorest.com/

----------


## JoshA

There are so many good restaurants in NYC in all price ranges and neighborhoods that it's difficult to recommend just a few. When I was a student, in prehistoric times, I used to think it was cool to go to Greenwich Village and eat at an inexpensive basement Italian restaurant called Monte's. Surprisingly, this little gem is still there on MacDougal street. 

If you're in the theater district, there are several good choices, including Thalia for a nice Sunday brunch or dinner, Georgio's Country Grill for a simple brunch or breakfast (walk down 9th avenue when there for other ideas), and John's Pizzeria (great pizza in a spacious former church - they also have a location on Bleecker in the Village).

On the upper west side, try Compass for a nice meal or Brother Jimmy's for inexpensive down-home barbeque. Around Union Square, Blue Water Grill (in a former bank building) is a fine restaurant for Sunday brunch or a nice dinner, the Union Square Cafe is a wonderful fine dining restaurant, and Yama has great, generous sushi.

That should get you started with only a few thousand others to consider. Try looking in Time Out Magazine for other suggestions or, of course, Zagat's guide.

----------


## abc

JoshA,
My family has started a web site where we highlight restaurants throughout Manhattan with video interviews of the chefs and owners.  You can likely find many choices by watching some of these videos.  We have enjoyed dining at these restaurants and plan on adding several new videos each month. Our love of dining has been a major reason we have enjoyed our vacations in St. Bart.
Check it out at  nyrestaurantvideos.com
abc

----------


## NYCFred

O.G.
In the East village, think 6th St bet A + B
Asian fusion, and the lobster crepes are killer.
on the way to or from, walk the kids thru Tompkins Sq park and St Marks place and count the hair colors...sorta like the old license plate game....

----------


## JoshA

Good idea to experience the East Village. See the musical 'Rent' first to understand how that neighborhood has gentrified (along with much of the city) since the 90's. Have a cup of coffee at a sidewalk cafe - there are several around 7th and B, I think - and watch the street theater. We recently had a nice meal in the garden at I Coppi, an Italian restaurant on 9th near Tompkins Square park. Unfortunately, a New York institution, the Second Avenue Deli, has closed, a victim of escalating real estate values there. It's been there since the Lower East Side neighborhood was an immigrant enclave. Your teenage kids may enjoy a concert at the Fillmore East - maybe you as well.

----------


## PBnJ

L'express is always good for lunch or brunch. Balthazar is a great place to go, on or around prince street. Awesome brandade. For a cool casual Italian, go to Cafe Rosso 212-633-9277. There is also a neat tiny french restaurant called Les Deux Gamins (sp) which is quite good and casual. Take your kids to Jekyl and Hyde right around the corner for a soda and app, it's quite fun. The mummy at the bar has fun with the patrons.

----------


## abc

I'm not sure when you are going, but I thought I'd add a few suggestions.Try  *Serendipity's* (225 E.60th) for dessert(Frozen Hot Chocolate is a must) but plan on a wait.If you have sons,  *ESPN Zone*  in Times Square is fun(there are games and arcades upstairs and a room where sports newscasters occasionally interview sports celebrities).In the theater district you could try  *Thalia*(Contemporary American), *Marseilles*(French Mediterranean), and  *Bann* (delicious food, dramatic food presentations, and an option for do-it-yourself Korean BBQ).In Chelsea, you may want to try  *Cafeteria* (7th ave.and 17th St.) or  *Suenos* (311 W.17th) for Mexican. If your children are big meat eaters, they may enjoy the Brazilian style  *Churrascaria Plataforma*  on W.49th St.

Write back if you haven't been to NYC yet. Make sure you visit Union Square, SoHo and the East Village. Also, check out the Big Onion Eating-Walking Tour of the Lower East Side. My family learned about the history of the area while we filled up on Jewish pickles, Italian cheeses, Dim Sum, kumquats, etc.

Enjoy!

P.S. Some of these restaurants were featured on our web site www.nyrestaurantvideos.com

----------

